# Palomino turning dark... sooty? PICTURES



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

So I have a 2 year old filly, She was born October 4th, 2011. I bought her at the end of December 2013, so ive had her 3 months now. I named her Scarlet. When I first got her she was really blonde, but now she is turning darker and darker by the day as she sheds. Her mother is a buckskin and I was told that her father was a palomino roan, but they could have been lying.. Im guessing once she sheds completely she is going to be a sooty palomino, what do yall think?























These 3 pictures are from when I first got her







































These are her coat now







This is her when she is wet, very dark!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, she is definitely showing her sooty gene.

Palomino's are all sorts of fun. They keep you guessing season after season about what shade they are going to turn. I know lots of palomino's that are very pale/golden in the winter, and then BOOM, come spring shedding season, they are completely different.

Look up Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet (AQHA) He is a beautiful palomino that has an incredibly strong sooty gene. *sigh*


----------



## SuziesZoo (Dec 15, 2012)

*Pretty filly *

She is very pretty! My girl is doing the exact same thing This is her in December.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Found him!!
Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet 2008 AQHA stallion








Man, i'd kill to have a palomino like that!!!  Absolutely stunning!

Your mare is lovely, and have fun with the color guessing every year! My mom does the same with her pali's.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmm. I wonder if daddy was really a grey. The back end shot looks suspicious too me that she could be greying, but I suppose roan is a possibility and that she is sooty.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Might just be the photos... But the shot from behind (in particular) she appears to have significant hair loss/balding?!? If so thin hair and dark skin might create the impression of darker areas. Hopefully it is just the photo. If it is hair loss I would be talking to a vet.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tryst said:


> Might just be the photos... But the shot from behind (in particular) she appears to have significant hair loss/balding?!? If so thin hair and dark skin might create the impression of darker areas. Hopefully it is just the photo. If it is hair loss I would be talking to a vet.


You are right. If you look at all the recent pictutes...it looks like she is balding. Topline picture shows it too. The backend shot shows it really well.

OP, is there hair in these dark spots? Or it is skin?

Elizabeth, that's him. Isn't he stunning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I was wondering about the balding too. Great pics everyone.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I was also curious about the "roan" sire actually being gray and this filly is graying.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's what I see, this horse isn't showing a sooty gene in my opinion, she is losing her hair, too much hair not just the normal spring shedding. My friends horse did this. turned out he had some sort of fungal infection. She had to treat in with a topical fungicide as well as betadine bathes.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm seeing skin not a sooty gene. Could be she's rubbing but for those areas to all show the same likely it is fungal.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Elizabeth, that's him. Isn't he stunning?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, he's one of those dream to own kinda horses. 
I'd love to have a sooty.....they're neat....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would start a betadine wash or any anti fungal bath . those darks places do not look like hair.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry that I am replying so late, I just saw that you all replied! The dark spots were not balding, she was definitely turning sooty, here is her now, im so in love with her color! She turns 3 tomorrow!


----------

